# Trouble with Hotmail and MSN



## BMngul (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a new FreeBSD user, moving from Linux. I have a trouble with the Hotmail's website and MSN's connection.

When I try to sign into my hotmail's mail the website throws an error: 
	
	



```
Connection closed by remote server
```
 and no matter what net-im application that *I* use, everyone throws 
	
	



```
You have signed on from another location
```

I can connect my gmail account, forums account, access all websites without any trouble (so I think it isn't a DNS problem or something like that right?). Just with hotmail *I* have this.

Maybe something related with SSL or firewall, I don't know.. Someone could help me?


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

Hotmail works fine with www/firefox.


----------



## BMngul (Mar 19, 2012)

I tried all browsers: opera, firefox, konqueror, chromium.

I think that it isn't browser's problem, because I can't login with any net-im application into my msn account too.


----------

